# Trek Bicycle Store?



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Never heard of this store until I saw a big full page ad in the Camera today. Is it the old Cutting Edge Sports location? So they just carry Trek and GF?

http://trekstoreboulder.com/


----------



## Icculus (Mar 14, 2007)

I heard a rumor there might be one in Loveland now as well.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Icculus said:


> I heard a rumor there might be one in Loveland now as well.


They are having some big event featuring Bob Roll and Gary Fisher. Big full page ad in the paper today.


> The Trek Bicycle Store of Boulder, CO will be hosting a visit by Gary Fisher and Bob Roll Friday, June 6, 2008. The visit will take place at the bike shop in boulder from 7 to 10 pm, 2626 Baseline Road. Join us for night of fun and frivolity as Gary Fisher and Bob Roll entertain us with their gregarious personas! Food and drinks will be provided.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

There is one in Loveland, on 34, just east of the Interstate.

The Loveland store is owned by the same guy that owns Lee's. Being that Lee's is one of the worst shops on the planet, IMHO. I probably won't ever set foot in the Loveland Trek Store.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

godot said:


> There is one in Loveland, on 34, just east of the Interstate.
> 
> The Loveland store is owned by the same guy that owns Lee's. Being that Lee's is one of the worst shops on the planet, IMHO. I probably won't ever set foot in the Loveland Trek Store.


They have a link to the Cutting Edge in Louisville on their website so guessing they are owned by the same people.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

I believe it is owned by the Cutting Edge folks. The Cutting Edge team car is parked out back by Beau Jo's (Mmmmmm.. Beau Jo's). 

I haven't been in there yet. Whenever I am at Brewering Market I don't see much customer traffic in the store.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

PDex said:


> I believe it is owned by the Cutting Edge folks. The Cutting Edge team car is parked out back by Beau Jo's (Mmmmmm.. Beau Jo's).
> 
> I haven't been in there yet. Whenever I am at Brewering Market I don't see much customer traffic in the store.


Might be a tough gig in Boulder just having one brand. I know University Bikes sells Trek already.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*So does Bicycle Village...*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> Might be a tough gig in Boulder just having one brand. I know University Bikes sells Trek already.


...and there might even be more. I agree...Trek makes a decent bike, but why should I go to a Trek only store when I can go elsewhere and compare/contrast Trek with other brands? I guess it's kind of one stop shopping if you're presold on Trek...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

godot said:


> There is one in Loveland, on 34, just east of the Interstate.
> 
> The Loveland store is owned by the same guy that owns Lee's. Being that Lee's is one of the worst shops on the planet, IMHO. I probably won't ever set foot in the Loveland Trek Store.


I thought Lee's was a Trek store already.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

SkiRacer55 said:


> ...and there might even be more. I agree...Trek makes a decent bike, but why should I go to a Trek only store when I can go elsewhere and compare/contrast Trek with other brands? I guess it's kind of one stop shopping if you're presold on Trek...


It seems a bit late to try to ride the Lance wave.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Could a shop be any more boring. Trek everything...bikes, tubes, tires, pumps, clothing all Trek. Would you like vanilla or vanilla.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Will the store carry Lemond?


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

Yea there was an lbs by me that turned into a trekstore. The way I see it is like this.... if you own a business and are in a position to wish to turn it into a franchise than your business probably sucked. Its simple fact that a franchise owner has far less profit margin than someone that fully owns their own business. The only reason franchises work are in situations where the brandname of the company is so popular that its worth taking the profit cut just to don their name. So think about what state an LBS must have been in to think it a sensible move to become a franchise... now think of how honest these people might be at a time when their business is obviously not doing well. The place by me was never all that good but they have stooped to an all new level of shady since it became a trek store. They basically try to sell bikes by saying that specialized sucks and mentioning the word "lance" as much as possible. this of course isnt always the case, just some food for thought


----------

